# Italian Drivers License adventure



## Mrtcpip (Feb 15, 2014)

Hi there,

Well, we have begun the new adventure of obtaining our Italian drivers license. But we may be doing it backwards. We have reserved to a Ford Fiesta with the 1.5L diesel 75cv at the local Ford dealer. But since the USA doesn't have a reciprocal license exchange agreement, we need to start off like a first time driver, so here's the question. 

It's my understanding we would be treated or viewed as first time drivers. (Even though my wife and I have a combined 71 yrs driving experience, but I digress..) 

Is this engine size or cv rating too large for us to drive as, "new drivers?" I need to figure this out pretty quickly since I do not want to end up owning a car I cannot drive. :yell:

In retrospect, I think the prudent thing is to start with Italian lessons, then move to driving school lessons and complete this all before we purchase a car. We are half way through our first year, so hopefully we can do this..

Thanks in advance,

Shawn


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Unless the rules have changed it's not engine size. It's horsepower (Or CV) to weight. I can't remember what the power ratio is but a 75CV engine is likely too powerful.

I'll do a search


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Limitazione per Neopatentati

55kw per tonne


----------



## Mrtcpip (Feb 15, 2014)

Thanks nick, it seems the ford fiesta 1.5L was designed for this rule and just makes it under! Thanks!


----------



## Italyfound (Aug 12, 2014)

Hi Shawn.....I don't know how far along you are with this adventure of acquiring an Italian drivers license but aside from the car issues here are some concerns you need to consider.....from first hand experience as a USA/Italian citizen........
1. You have one year from residency to acquire an Italian drivers license...
2. You can do it on your own...but considerably harder than with the "smoothing" of a school and their car.
3. Cost anywhere from 500-700 euro
4. Most first time Italians fail. Then must wait 30 days to do it again.....
5. The test is not given in English
6. If you are not fluent...or remotely conversant will be near impossible to pass.
7. 40 questions...can only get 4 wrong and drawn from a pool of 1000's of questions from a computer base.
8. The test has many trick questions
9. The test asked the same question different ways

These are just some of the issues to deal with....
You do not say if you are an Italian (dual) citizen or hold citizenship from another EU country. If so there are options for you to consider. One is to consider those countries that have reciprocity with the USA. One for example is the new addition to the EU Croatia. They have an even swap out with just a physical required. You would need to establish temporary residency but it is doable......
Just some thoughts to consider along with your car purchase. Just remember...12 months from established residency in Italy your USA license is void along with your AAA International permit.


----------



## Mrtcpip (Feb 15, 2014)

Thanks italyfound for the info and ideas! What would it take to establish temporary residency in Croatia? I found some info on their consulate website. It might be a good idea to spend a few months this winter there. Do you know if we jeopardize our current residency permit in italy if we obtain a Croatian one as well? I wouldn't want to do anything improper. Thanks again!


----------



## Mrtcpip (Feb 15, 2014)

Well, I have come to the conclusion it will take longer than my first year here in Italy before we probably get our Italian drivers license, so here's my question.

Will my US drivers license still be valid after one year being out of the US in other EU countries other than Italy? For example; will I be able to visit Austria or France and rent a car using my US license? I certainly hope so! 

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

Do you have any relatives in Ireland? That might be another possibility for swapping your US license for Irish and then later the Irish license for Italian.

I looked into that once (my wife has relatives there) but forget the details.

[edit]

Sorry to imply otherwise - you cannot directly swap a US license for Irish. You would have to take the standard test however it would, of course, be in English and I would imagine any skilled driver could easily pass with a bit of study of local rules and signage.

See http://dublin.usembassy.gov/service/other-citizen-services/other-citizen-services/driving.html

and

http://www.rsa.ie/

The reason I mentioned relatives is only for the possibility of establishing residency through a temporary arrangement with a spare bedroom.


----------

